# Betta has Ich or velvet



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Ran into a problemo.

My male betta that I'm wanting to breed has ich, I'm currently treating him in a mason jar (what I use for conditioning) the water is changed 100% everyday, coppersafe is put in, about 6-7 drops.

He's eating, but not enthusiastically, more like 'okay I'll eat that if it's in my face'. He's lost his black lace color and now he's very pale.

Will he recover from this? He's currently in a tank with a submersible heater at 86*. I've never had a betta recover from this.

If he makes it through the next few days will be be okay to spawn in 2 weeks?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear some salt and heat will get rid of ich.

How large is this mason jar?


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

It holds about 6-8 cups of water... I think.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Ich is pretty easy to treat... I'm sure you won't lose your betta. How bad an infestation does he have? I would suggest getting a larger plastic container at your local dollar store or london drugs for your hospital tank. 6 cups is approximately .5 gallons... which is why I would suggest increasing tank size.
I'm sure you're already doing this, but in case you aren't, age and match the heat of the water regardless BEFORE adding it to the tank to reduce all stress. You probably know that ich is only treatable during the theront stage of its life cycle, so observe to see when the white specs are falling off his body as a general indicator of where in the cycle you're at... make sure you are very familiar with the cycle.

When he makes it through ( assuming infestation is not too serious and no secondary infections follow) I'm pretty sure you can get him back up to snuff in 2 weeks.  He'll be fine. Just relax  Best of luck!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

When I had an Ich explosion in my tank a very early stage though I think the whitespot, all I did was turn the hear up to 85-90 Deg F for 2 weeks and add apuarium salt! I don't know how much exactly but I added a bunch, and I have Loaches... So salt won't harm them!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

When I change teh water in the bowl I use the water from the tank where the heater is so the water is exact temp.

Good news is he's got his black color back!!! He's no longer pale looking, obviously still going to treat for another few times to a week, I'll just drop the med amount.
I'll keep an update.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Velvet is easy to treat with aquarium salt.... how's he doing?


----------

